# wheel alinement



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

So I guess this is for the people that have experience with maxima alinement values. take a look at the results, Sony ImageStation: Permalink now when I am accelerating my car pulls to the right, when I am coasting it pulls to the left, and my wheels look odd in their wheel wells (one pushed in further than the other). What is the deal?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Has the car been wrecked before? Sounds like it definitely needs to be aligned.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

Sadly, yes, I slid in to a curb being dumb. I had to replace the lower control arm/transverse link because it was bent, but I did not notice any other out of line parts. The sway bar measured out symmetrical, and the links and tie rods looked good. My axle did move freely in and out of the transmission when the control arm/transverse link was did connected, I thought that it was normal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If caster or camber is out of spec., which is what it looks like on the sheet, something is bent (those measurements are not adjustable). It could be a strut...could be the unibody. You may want to have a frame shop take a look at it (bring the alignment sheet with you).


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks for the response, I got charged for camber bolt kits on both front, and rear passenger side wheels. I guess next stop is the frame shop.


----------

